# Samsung Galaxy S i Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam,

Czy ktoś może opisać jak skorzystać z Samsunga Galaxy S pod Gentoo (KDE)? Czy są potrzebne jakieś bibloteki (jak do iPhona)?

Wyczytałem w Linux Magazine że np. Banshee czy Amarok radzą sobie bez problemu z iPodem czy z Samasung Galaxy S.

Próbuje podłączyć Samsunga Galaxy S, ale jakoś bez rezultatów. Teoretycznie system go zauważa. Macie jakieś sugestie?

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b012 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 1.3 MPixel UVC Webcam

Bus 001 Device 012: ID 04e8:6877 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 192f:0716 Avago Technologies, Pte.
```

dmesg

```
[  662.027989] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  662.028002] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  662.028026] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  662.028030] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 10

[  662.028032] usb 1-1: unregistering device

[  662.028035] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:4.0

[  662.028102] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:4.1

[  662.028148] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:4.2

[  662.028206] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  662.132105] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  664.028100] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  664.028111] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  664.028119] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  664.054029] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

[  664.158024] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 125ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  664.158029] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  665.610827] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  665.610839] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  665.610847] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  665.714030] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  665.765264] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: port 1 high speed

[  665.765272] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  665.816036] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

[  665.867273] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: port 1 high speed

[  665.867280] ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  665.930988] usb 1-1: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

[  665.931114] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[  665.931480] usb 1-1: udev 11, busnum 1, minor = 10

[  665.931482] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6877

[  665.931485] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  665.931488] usb 1-1: Product: SAMSUNG_Android

[  665.931490] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG

[  665.931493] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 1000de22b82c

[  665.931598] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[  665.931603] usb 1-1: configuration #4 chosen from 1 choice

[  665.931854] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:4.0 (config #4, interface 0)

[  665.932024] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:4.1 (config #4, interface 1)

[  665.932142] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:4.2 (config #4, interface 2)

[  665.932276] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '011'

```

Last edited by Xywa on Mon May 30, 2011 6:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Znalazłem już rozwiązanie i podaje dla potomnych.

[1] W kernelu ustawiamy:  CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

[2] W telefonie w ustawieniach wybieramy: Settings -> Applications -> Development -> USB Debugging

[3] Podłączamy kabelek USB z telefonu do komputera

[4] U góry w telefonie na pasku zadań pojawi się ikonka z symbolem USB, rozwijamy menu i klikamy "USB Connectet"

[5] Pokaże się symbol Androida z przyciskiem "Connect USB storage"

[6] Mamy pełny dostęp do wszystkich plików zarówno na wbudowanej karcie w telefonie jak i na karcie dodatkowej  :Smile: 

----------

